# What have Voopoo done this time.



## Bulldog (2/1/19)




----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/19)

Lol who is this clown? The one on the video, not the prankster. Mountain out a molehill?
Love the part where he is going to email everyone. Sounds like a local boycot Spur campaign, Spur still going strong, I suspect Voopoo will also


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/19)

Check Vaping with Vic video just know.

Everyone is pissed at Voopoo




Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/19)

I like Vaping with Vic but he really got his sporran in a knot here. It does go to show how even a YouTuber with over 4 million subscribers will be prepared to do things like this for money. Come to think of it though, I watched a couple of his videos and perhaps he is not capable of understanding the impact the video may have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (3/1/19)

If you told me we should boycott Voopoo because of the name I would be all for it. But this is going overboard.

It is impossible to vape helium. Helium needs to be in liquid form. And helium is only in liquid state at temperatures below -268°C. Unless you pump the tank full of helium gas. Dry hits would be a bigger problem.

And the FDA won't stop vaping because of a wetnose laaitie pulling a prank. We went through the tidepod challenge and nothing came from it. Doubt they would even look into this.

Think the reviewers are getting it wrong this time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jm10 (3/1/19)

Vic is bored


----------



## kev mac (4/1/19)

Much ado over nothing .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (4/1/19)

I think there are some valid concerns here...if you look at this Ben Phillips channel subscribers it's mostly kids. So a kid is going to watch this and think 'cool I need a vape thingy so I can prank my buddy....' Or something.....

It was irresponsible of the channel creator to have made this video as well as Voopoo surely did some research on his followers? Or did they? I think Voopoo definitely needs to be held accountable but then again we all know these companies don't give two flying..... About the industry it's all about publicity be it negative or positive....

I do think the reviewers are milking it like the Tony B incident for some views

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/1/19)

Daniel said:


> I think there are some valid concerns here...if you look at this Ben Phillips channel subscribers it's mostly kids. So a kid is going to watch this and think 'cool I need a vape thingy so I can prank my buddy....' Or something.....
> 
> It was irresponsible of the channel creator to have made this video as well as Voopoo surely did some research on his followers? Or did they? I think Voopoo definitely needs to be held accountable but then again we all know these companies don't give two flying..... About the industry it's all about publicity be it negative or positive....
> 
> I do think the reviewers are milking it like the Tony B incident for some views


Have to agree with you there


----------



## Pho3niX90 (5/1/19)

To be fair, unless I am missing something a company cannot be held liable for anothers idiotic use of a product. 

They saw a large channel had started vaping, they thought lets sponsor them by sending them one of our units. 

I highly doubt they ever thought the guy would throw in helium, and I am sure if they had known they wouldn't have sent the unit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> To be fair, unless I am missing something a company cannot be held liable for anothers idiotic use of a product.
> 
> They saw a large channel had started vaping, they thought lets sponsor them by sending them one of our units.
> 
> I highly doubt they ever thought the guy would throw in helium, and I am sure if they had known they wouldn't have sent the unit.


They should have done little more research before sending him anything.

All they saw was a chance to showcase their product to 4 million viewers.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (5/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> To be fair, unless I am missing something a company cannot be held liable for anothers idiotic use of a product.
> 
> They saw a large channel had started vaping, they thought lets sponsor them by sending them one of our units.
> 
> I highly doubt they ever thought the guy would throw in helium, and I am sure if they had known they wouldn't have sent the unit.



Agreed, i have seen many sponsorships where the person promoting the brand or name just mentions it at the beginning or the end “this vlog was brought to you by.......” but in this world idiots will idiot. 

Its all an adults job to parent and guide a child, there are many “bad” things seen on a daily basis by children but that is how they learn right and wrong. 

Take the movie The Lion King, it was about a Lion who murdered his own brother and took control. I dont see parent going ape shit over this. 

Vic goes on about how things like this affect the laws regarding vaping, Well we live in the real world and shit does go wrong and i dont see these reviewers go all out when vaping is been banned in certain countries. His only pissed cause its in his neighbourhood so could possibly effect him directly.


----------

